# The easiest ? Engine to build. Altoids turbine!!



## Tin Falcon (Sep 24, 2007)

guys: 
   There are a number of members on the board with kids or grand kids .
Here is a fun little engine to build on a rainy Saturday morning with the young apprentice. 














I used my lathe to build this but a drill is all that is needed. a block for the base. a piece of 1/4 inch tubing, a flanged sleeve bearing(AKA Top Hat Bushing) Mc Master Carr #7815K11  $3.00 US or equivalent a little electrical tape and and Altiods Candy tin tin.  
Drill two  1/4 connecting holes in the base. One in the top and one in the side . The top one is where the bushing rides the side one feeds air in. 
Drill a 3/8 hole in the bottom center of the tin. Insert bushing. Punch a set of holes 1/16th diameter around the perimeter of the can. once in push punch sideways to vector the thrust . make sure all holes go in the same direction. Seal the can with a strip of electrical tape. A drop of super glue or lock tite will help hold the bushing and tube sections in. A drop of oil on the bushing will keep it going. Mine will turn on breath power. Use your imagination and materials at hand, have fun. I made my own bushing ,nipple to fit bushing and drilled and tapped the block 10 -32 on the side. and made a threaded air fitting. The photo shows the block double stick taped to a wooden box. the engine was moving around the display table I got tired of chasing it. 
Tin


----------



## tattoomike68 (Sep 24, 2007)

I like this alot. I can get the kid to build this one with me in the shop. 

Our kid needs some cool stuff to do thats not warcraft on the computer.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the idea Tin, this is definitely one I can use for the kiddy display.

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 16, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but someone here with kids or grand kids may want to make one or several .  Here is sketch to make things a little more clear. 







Have fun 
Tin


----------



## starnovice (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update Tim.  I have a 7 year old grandson that likes to work with me in the shop and I am always looking for simple tasks that are not too dangerous or complex for him to do.  He enjoys it even if all I do is let him crank the handle on the mill table (he learned the concept of measuring by reading the DRO while do that).

Pat


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 2, 2013)

details for the parts here:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/files/altoids-parts.pdf
I just drew up these parts ,converted to pdf and then uploaded to the download section so please look at them an tell me what you think. easy parts but you can not beat a good drawing. 

Tin


----------

